# I now have my own dot com :)



## luckydog (Jul 14, 2003)

He PPL, 

I now own a piece of the internet (www.oz-lucky.com). It is still in the building stage at present but i have a question for those who have done this.

How can i actually make and insert a gallery into one of my pages???
I know that Photoshop has a web gallery maker, can i use this and if so how.

Any help appreciated.
Lucky


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 14, 2003)

there are scripts that will manage the gallery for you.  The two i know of are Gallery and Coppermine.  Both require php and mysql to run but after the initial setup it removes alot of the work from the user.  Where as if you hand code or use PS to create a gallery you have to manage each page if you add a new picture to each page or what now.  The scripts are both dynamically created so you really just have to edit something in one place to have gallery wide changes.  There are other gallery scripts out there but those are the two main ones I have seen out there.  I personally use Coopermine.  Not trying to discourage you from using PS or handcoding a gallery, it just takes some time to do and manage as it grows over time.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 14, 2003)

If you're going to be using either one of those scripts mentioned by geronimo you should make sure that wherever you're hosting the site will allow for those scripts. Some free hosting site limit the types of scripts you can use.
Anyway I just create my entire site using Dreamweaver. My galleries are just simple HTML.


----------



## nukie (Jul 14, 2003)

If you're thinking of going down the more photoblogging type of a site, then movabletype is pretty much the standard out there at the moment.

As with phpGallery and Coppermine, it requires that your host has scripting and sql abilities, but the benefits are that once its set up, updating your site takes a matter of seconds, instead of minutes/hours.


----------

